# Is Housing an iguana in bird cage ok?



## Animesdarkdragon (Jun 25, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone would recommend housing a green adult iguana in a large walk in bird cage/avery?

Ive done abit of research that suggests its fine as long as the cage isnt encased in chicken wire.

Are there any places near manchester that stock large 6ft tall x 8ft wide x 5ft depth iguana bird cages?

There is a seller on ebay (thecotswoldwoodcompany) builds custom birdcages would this be safe to house an iguana in? (link to page below)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

youd struggle with humidity but aslong as temps are ok and the former mentioned should be ok, bit risky tho, and MPA (manchester pets and aquatics) do alot of birdy things


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

in fact its probably more risk than its worth, you could get a decent viv for the price of big bird cages


----------

